# Malawi with a touch of Tang



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

Just thought I'd share a few pictures of our fish. Mostly mbuna with a pair of black inkfin Calvus.

Cheers.


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice fish! Nice set up!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

What species are in there? I see acei and maybe demasoni. Are those female saulosi?


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> What species are in there? I see acei and maybe demasoni. Are those female saulosi?


6 Acei (1m/5f), 11 Saulosi (3m/7f +1 young looks to be male), 5 Rusties (2m/3f) and 2 black inkfin Calvus (m/f).


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

what are the tank dimensions?

(I'm very interested)


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

It's a standard 75 (48" x 18"). The tank is overstocked but there aren't any serious aggression issues. I do large water changes every 4 days to keep nitrates very low and the tank is way overfiltered.

My long-term goal is to step into a 180, open up some sandy areas and adding a hap group or 2 (thinking red empress and red fin borleyi).


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

75 is a nice size. I had acei in 2007/2008. They're a nice fish. Very mellow. What do you feed your fish? Are you using Dainichi or Northfin?
Are you going to transfer these fish into the 180G when you get it?

Here's one of my acei:


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

Currently feeding NLS and have recently been trying Northfin.

My current stock would go into the larger tank, with perhaps one more mbuna group and the haps mentioned above. I would really like to add some zebra gold kawanga to a larger set-up but they are really tough to find lately.

So many fish to choose from ...


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Try dainichi color FX if you come across it. It made a huge difference in the appearance of my Mbuna. Northfin is good too. I've never tried it. They also have the montmiliorite calcium clay in there.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nice!*

Very nice setup! Looks very natural as well, and that's a perfect mix of species as well, all being on the lower end of the aggression level.


----------

